# What do you do when everything stops working?



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

I have had IBS-C for almost two years now. Currently I take psyllium powder, and polyglycol3350 daily. For a long time just psyllium alone was working for me. Sometimes I take lactulose and drink senna tea but for some reason everything has just stopped working completely. COMPLETELY. So my question is what the hell do I do now? Do I change the rountine? Will the things that worked before ever work again? And why do remedies just stop working? Is it like my own body is really pissed off at me and does not want me to ever have a bowel movement ever again? I mean osmotic laxatives should continue working just by the nature of how they work shouldnt they? Questions questions questions.


----------



## annapurna (Oct 11, 2011)

TheOutlookChild said:


> I have had IBS-C for almost two years now. Currently I take psyllium powder, and polyglycol3350 daily. For a long time just psyllium alone was working for me. Sometimes I take lactulose and drink senna tea but for some reason everything has just stopped working completely. COMPLETELY. So my question is what the hell do I do now? Do I change the rountine? Will the things that worked before ever work again? And why do remedies just stop working? Is it like my own body is really pissed off at me and does not want me to ever have a bowel movement ever again? I mean osmotic laxatives should continue working just by the nature of how they work shouldnt they? Questions questions questions.


I think your body gets used to certain medications and they become less effective. Changing up your fiber/laxative routine frequently (every couple of weeks, months...depends on your body)seems to help keep my insides "alert." (though mine have been stubborn lately). Going off psyllium and changing to something like Benefiber, then going back on psyllium after a little while.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Colonic irrigations have been a life saver for me. They remove what I can't get out on my own. Ground flax seed has also been helpful.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Sadly, you may need to resort to stronger stimulant laxatives like Dulcolax. You can up the dose if you don't get results at first. I also rotate remedies, because my body builds up a tolerance to things that I use routinely. If all else fails, a warm soapy enema of between 1 and 2 liters of fluid always works. Not fun, but better than going to the hospital with an impacted colon.


TheOutlookChild said:


> I have had IBS-C for almost two years now. Currently I take psyllium powder, and polyglycol3350 daily. For a long time just psyllium alone was working for me. Sometimes I take lactulose and drink senna tea but for some reason everything has just stopped working completely. COMPLETELY. So my question is what the hell do I do now? Do I change the rountine? Will the things that worked before ever work again? And why do remedies just stop working? Is it like my own body is really pissed off at me and does not want me to ever have a bowel movement ever again? I mean osmotic laxatives should continue working just by the nature of how they work shouldnt they? Questions questions questions.


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

Sean said:


> Sadly, you may need to resort to stronger stimulant laxatives like Dulcolax. You can up the dose if you don't get results at first. I also rotate remedies, because my body builds up a tolerance to things that I use routinely. If all else fails, a warm soapy enema of between 1 and 2 liters of fluid always works. Not fun, but better than going to the hospital with an impacted colon.


I have trouble with Dulcolax. I have to have larger doses for it to work, and then I end up in a lot of pain. Although it does clear me out.I'm currently on Movicol but I have to have 3 to 4 a day.It can be a constant struggle, that's for sure. I hope your referral and further tests help.(I have seen a lot of scary evidence with Colonic irrigations causing more problems than they solve, as they can clear out the good bacteria and function which can mean it takes a lot longer for the body to recover. Everyone is different, but the evidence was pretty overwhelming so I'll be avoiding them!)


----------



## Matilda001 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am in a similar situation in that meds provide very little relief. When I take lactulose it often just runs straight through my colon bypassing the blockage. I am starting on prucolapride shortly and am being referred to a chronic pain clinic for long term relief. I get so blocked up on my right side, that I am starting to incontinent and also have trouble breathing from the right lung due to the swellingg in my colon. I have also had a steady weight loss over the last two years and am now very underweight for my height. I have tried most meds available in the uk and have found that any initial relief is no longer effective.


----------



## Dr Dani MD (Jan 20, 2012)

peg 3350 and psyllium often stop working in IBS-C. Senna is actually NOT a good option because it can cause exactly what you have experienced--things can stop completely. This is because your gut gets 'addicted' to the stimulant in the senna and eventually it doesn't work any longer. THis is what I advise:1. clean out the bowels with a fleet enema 2. get an herb called triphala from a health store or natural pharmacy--this Indian herb will not make ur bowels 'addicted' and is proven to work really well for IBS-Clet me know how it goes!Dr. Dani


TheOutlookChild said:


> I have had IBS-C for almost two years now. Currently I take psyllium powder, and polyglycol3350 daily. For a long time just psyllium alone was working for me. Sometimes I take lactulose and drink senna tea but for some reason everything has just stopped working completely. COMPLETELY. So my question is what the hell do I do now? Do I change the rountine? Will the things that worked before ever work again? And why do remedies just stop working? Is it like my own body is really pissed off at me and does not want me to ever have a bowel movement ever again? I mean osmotic laxatives should continue working just by the nature of how they work shouldnt they? Questions questions questions.


----------

